# Make A Cake With A Can Of Soda



## sandj

Just add the can of soda only (instead of the eggs, oil, etc) then follow the temperature to bake on the back of the box. I haven't tried it but heard that people like it. ????


----------



## bakrmom

we used to make a dump cake with a dutch oven that was similar. Put a can of pie filling on the bottom, sprinkle a dry cake mix over it then pour most of a can of pop over the whole thing. Bake over hot coals(some coals on top of oven lid as well) I wouldn't think you would get much height to the cake with no leavening but might be worth a try.


----------



## sandj

bakrmom said:


> we used to make a dump cake with a dutch oven that was similar. Put a can of pie filling on the bottom, sprinkle a dry cake mix over it then pour most of a can of pop over the whole thing. Bake over hot coals(some coals on top of oven lid as well) I wouldn't think you would get much height to the cake with no leavening but might be worth a try.


I do it with apple cider vinegar and oil. You know crazy cake. Yeah not much height but it is tasty!


----------



## Maureen Therese

There is a very well known recipe for scones that uses only SR flour, cream and a can of lemonade. It works well but is too sweet for my taste.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

bakrmom said:


> I wouldn't think you would get much height to the cake with no leavening but might be worth a try.


Cake mix already has the leavening and the can of soda adds more air so cake should be light, fluffy and pretty high.


----------



## bundyanne07

I don't like the lemonade scones either - too sweet but I have made them using a bottle of soda water and they were okay.


----------



## eikeat

Does it have to be a Betty Crocker mix or will any brand work?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

eikeat said:


> Does it have to be a Betty Crocker mix or will any brand work?


Sholuld work with any cake mix, even the cheap ones.


----------



## sandisnow44

Yes, it works with any brand of cake mix. And they're great!!!


----------



## eikeat

I have Duncan Hines on hand so I can try this later this week.


----------



## Grannie Sandy

My daughter in law uses this method for making cakes all the time because of egg allergies in the family. It works great with any brand of soda or double layer cake mix. Use half a can of soda for single layer cake mixes. The product will not support multiple layers of cake because the eggs are needed to make a stronger crumb. The cakes must be gently frosted too.


----------



## eikeat

Grannie Sandy said:


> My daughter in law uses this method for making cakes all the time because of egg allergies in the family. It works great with any brand of soda or double layer cake mix. Use half a can of soda for single layer cake mixes. The product will not support multiple layers of cake because the eggs are needed to make a stronger crumb. The cakes must be gently frosted too.


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Thanks for all the ideas! I have cake mixes that need to be used up, this sounds simple enough.


----------

